# 8000 IU of HCG



## chris88 (Oct 21, 2007)

Juts have a quick question fellas...i have 8000 Iu of HCG (2000 IU in each box) that i wanted to use during my first cycle (500iu PW) but im in Australia and cannot find Bac water anywhere! ive called vets, asked docs everything but nobody has it. Im sus on ordering it online as a guy ordered Hcg for one cycle himself and just got done with a conviction and $5000 fine...i know its water but ive been told customs is suspect on it.

Basically i want to know if i can use 2000iu every 4th day in my Pct as i think 1000iu would be too low to use?

cheers fellas


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

im sure there will be no rules against ordering some bac water online.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I wouldn't use hcg during pct.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

For Sus only Clomid and Nova would be fine for PCT.

Start your pct 3 weeks after your last shot


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

y not use 500iu e4d? y 2000iu? i use 250iu-500iu and is fine especially for 1st time imo


----------



## chris88 (Oct 21, 2007)

yeah there is no law but ive heard customs knows what its uses are and im not sure what the risk factor is.

Willsey im going to use 2ml of 250mg test cyp for 10 weeks...i dont have clomid but i have nolvadex..i was going to do 500IU hcg PW and then 40mg/20/20/20 nolva (ED) in pct...


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

That looks ok mate


----------



## chris88 (Oct 21, 2007)

i wanted to do that but i have no bac water..thats why im asking if i can use my hcg as 2000IU shots post cycle instead of 500IU shots during...i wish i could do it during as i think my body will rebound better.


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

chris88 said:


> i wanted to do that but i have no bac water..thats why im asking if i can use my hcg as 2000IU shots post cycle instead of 500IU shots during...i wish i could do it during as i think my body will rebound better.


I meant weneva, 500iu is good enough to get your balls where they need to be. 2000iu imo is overload. on my first time using hcg 2 500iu shots brought my balls back from being as small as pnuts lol and that showed me how potent this stuff is. If you've used it before you might find you need a higher dose or longer use. But thats just my experience hope it helps :thumb:


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I,m from australia.I used to go to needle exchange and they have water for injections.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

chris88 said:


> Juts have a quick question fellas...i have 8000 Iu of HCG (2000 IU in each box) that i wanted to use during my first cycle (500iu PW) but im in Australia and cannot find Bac water anywhere! ive called vets, asked docs everything but nobody has it. Im sus on ordering it online as a guy ordered Hcg for one cycle himself and just got done with a conviction and $5000 fine...i know its water but ive been told customs is suspect on it.
> 
> Basically i want to know if i can use 2000iu every 4th day in my Pct as i think 1000iu would be too low to use?
> 
> cheers fellas


Easiest way around this is to buy injectable vitamin B-12, that has anti-bacterial agents in it and you can mix your stuff with that.

If you are already in PCT then just bang the 2000 EOD, for 4 shots and run the nolva @ 20mg ED and the clomid at 100mg ED.

You wont hurt anything and 4 shots will bring the nuts up to speed, once it is gone continue with the clomid and nolva.

Simple.


----------

